# Eeste suksesvolle jagte in 1999



## Boesman (Jun 16, 2006)

Ek het in 1999 my eeste boog gekoop, in daardie jare was pro-shops maar skaars en ek het my boog by Ceppie van Magnumarchery se pa Kobus gekoop. 

Ek was die trotse eienaar van 'n PSE F1 die ronde wiele boog het 'n 450gr pyl teen 225 fps laat vlieg. Ek het begin skiet en kort voor lank was ek effektief met my toerusting. 

Ek het begin luister as die ouens (Tzaneen boogklub) praat oor bosvark jag, ek het bosvark geslaap ge-eet en gedrink, my vrou wou my skei. Ek het hulle beter gevoer as my nuwe kind...... 

Uiteindelik het my liggies en my voerplek gewerk en na 30 plus aande se sit in die platvorm het die varke ingeloop begin eet en nie weggehardloop toe ek die lig begin aandraai nie.

Die resultaat sien julle hier pragtige sog met 7.5" tande nogal die minimum vir RW ek was in ekstase.

'n Paar maande later het ek die ander een geskiet sy was wragtig nog groter, 7.8".

Ek kon ongelukig nooit 'n beer kry nie alhoewel ek een aand een gesien het wat 1.3m hoog gestaan het op die skouer, skat hy moes so 125kg geweeg het op die hoef.

Ek het 2319 Easton aliminiums met snuffers gebruik en hulle was baie suksesvol, varke het so 50 yards gehardloop.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Boesman,

This is very awesome, you first bow hunt and directly a bushpig !!
I hope to get anytime a chance to hunt one of this pigs.
Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome pig!
Yes, the guys from Tzaneen are pretty obsessive about their pigs. I have a friend whose wife DID leave him because of bushpig hunting. She came back eventually but he was in the hide every night and it took him a few days to realise she was back! True story.
Where did you shoot it?
Jammer oor die soutie taal maar ek sukkel om Afrikaans te tik. My vrou is Afrikaans so ek het dit vinning leer praat :wink:


----------



## Boesman (Jun 16, 2006)

Ray, it was in Magoebaskloof but the guys asked me not to give out their, names or the farm name I will have to honour that request.

There are guys in the Haenertzburg area that will let you hunt their farms, you just need to try and get to know the mountain folk.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Boesman said:


> Ray, it was in Magoebaskloof but the guys asked me not to give out their, names or the farm name I will have to honour that request.
> 
> There are guys in the Haenertzburg area that will let you hunt their farms, you just need to try and get to know the mountain folk.


No worries mate, just curious.
I am myself a farmer here with a bushpigs of my own but I don't hunt them or allow hunting of them. I sold all of my hunting bows to concentrate on target archery - not that I am against bow hunting, far from it.
I know most of the folk from the hill, cool bunch of guys and I don't blame them for being cagey with their pigs :shade:


----------

